# 11 buns will be euth'd Westminster, MD



## christinelea1 (Nov 10, 2010)

POST FAR AND WIDE ANYWHERE you think may help with this.
CARROLL COUNTY HUMANE SOCIETY
Phone numbers are:
410-875-5379 0r
410-848-4810

*2517 Littlestown Pike*
*Westminster, MD 21158
410-848-4810 or 410-875-5379*
*Fax # 410-875-9736* 

These buns were dropped off anonymously....one was found dead.

They have had no TLC and are not fixed.

The HS is overwhelmed...when I talked to the director this morning she said that overnight the bunnies all got out and were running all over within the cat room.

She says they are wild and untame but really-they are scared to death and have never felt love and all are unfixed(which means they maybe pregnant)

I am begging for help. I have foster homes and transporters available.

I am in Michigan and have 61 bunnies living IN MY HOME in pens here...and we are all species so along with abour 40 plus cats/kits, all the birds and guineas and rats and Gooz...I am so so out of room BUT I will do ANYTHING I can to help with this...

ANYONE familiar with rabbit care-CAN you foster or adopt one of these bunnies? Can anyone here also help with transport if we find home in PN or a surrounding state...?

Email me personally christinelea1(@yahoo)for more info...ALSo feel free to call the CCHS and express your opinion on ANY HumaneSociety deciding the answer is to simply euthanize-IT IS NOT THE ANSWER!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 10, 2010)

ray:


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh God bless you doll baby bunny lovin special person, XXOOO ALL my prayers and love WITH you always and forever AND YOUR FUR BABES TOO

Just bless you enough for caring to POST SOMETHING....GEE

***TEARS*** for bunnies in parrel everywhere for ever;it kills me so badly!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 11, 2010)

There is a rabbit show in Westminster, MD this weekend. If you're needing transport for these bunnies from the shelter to surrounding states, Google and contact some breeders in or around Maryland. They may be able to help get bunnies from point A to B for you.


----------



## 838383 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd take one if you can get them to Central PA. :c


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 13, 2010)

OH LORD!!!

How would i find breeders going there-I dont have a clue!!!

To the person in PA...I just maybe able to do that...

I will try googleing breeders in Westminster right now) Thanks for the tip!

OH and 6 have already been saved))


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 13, 2010)

OK we got the last 4 out today
We need to get them from Baltimore MD to Janet Queen, in NH and possibly one to PA??Please email me further if you are serious, ok??
The buns are little lops and rex mini mini's


----------



## 838383 (Nov 14, 2010)

Eff, little bunnies. :c Nevermind, sorry. D;


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well we actually got 5 out-Marilyn is adopting one)


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Pikesville MD to
Bistro Romano 
120 Lombard ST
philly,PA looks like right off of 95
2 hrs,6mins,,,,,,495 mi..


Philly,PA.to
McDs
1129 Campbell Ave.
West Haven,CT looks to be a couple of miles off highway
3 hrs. 29 mins...


West Haven,CT. to
Applebys
141 Mohawk TR.
Greenfield,MA.
2 hrs.


Janet meets here and picks them up and has 1hr. 11 min. drive........


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Here is the itinerary which is subject to change if we can make the legs any shorter for anyone driving...for their conveinience we sure will.
We got all 11 bunnies out and safe thanks to Friends of rabbits, Susan Wong and Marilyn and Janet-Mar is in Maryland(Baltimore) and Janet is in New Hampshire. That is where the bunnies will go unless I can find ****GOOD**** homes for them that agree to spay/nueter immediatly and keep them indoors as a litter-trained house bunny.
They are just tiny weeny 1-2 pound sweet bunnies...Mini lops and mini rexes... PLease you all think about helping....
Anything...help with transport, help with food/greens/prayers/fostering and anything bunny)
We are half way there now saving them from being euth'd!
The females need to be fixed right away for obvioous reasons..
Thanks for reading. Thanks for caring.Thanks for prayers and healing vibes for these babies


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 15, 2010)

*christinelea1 wrote: *


> West Haven,CT. to
> Applebys
> 141 Mohawk TR.
> Greenfield,MA.
> 2 hrs.




Where are they headed from there? A specific rescue? How many are there and when is this planned for?


----------



## mysticfire (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I love rexes! If I were closer, I'd definitely take one or two.  Stupid states between MO and MD LOL


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 16, 2010)

There is no plan it is a as soon as possible thing. Mar DOES not knoe lots about bunnies I need these little girls fixed asap and to go to Janet in NewHam. so she can find homes with CCR's help


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 16, 2010)

IF you are a good BUN MOM WE CAN TRANSPORT TO YOU!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2010)

How many bunnies would be headed this way?


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 16, 2010)

4 buns-3 females and one male....Do you have room? Where are you located-anywhere near MD???Baltimire area..Do you know any rescues in or near by there???


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't have room but am 30-40mins from West Haven. Trying to see if anyone I know could help transport.


----------



## AquaticRex (Nov 20, 2010)

i can adopt providing that we can get transport up here (i dont have a working car unless hannah helps out. i might be able to get to Barrie or even Whitby/Toronto Ontario. she goes there for her boyfriend often). i can adopt only one though (as much as i'd love more but i live in a house with 5 others and they say no more then 2, so until i get my own place then yea). North Bay is an 8 hour drive from the Detroit, Michigan / Windsor, Ontario boarder if you take highway 401 then go onto highway 11. highway 11 goes right through North Bay.

as for them maybe being prego, thats fine, i wont be in this house for long, and my house mates wouldn't say anything to babies.


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 20, 2010)

OH!! Bless your heart. I am going to hook you up with all of the ppl right now resposible and handling further all that must happen next...They all should be going to Newhamphire this weekend...

My geography emabarrassingly stupid self does not know whether it is closer to you or farther away-I apologize(

I am going to give you JanetQueens address/email I mean so you can get in touch with her, ok? The buns will be to her this weekend)<janetqueen @ wildblue.net>

Remove spaces)


----------



## AquaticRex (Nov 20, 2010)

go to google to the google maps area, click for directions, then put in where your at, then for destination just put in North Bay Ontario.


what i'm worried about is the border crossing...

i'll give an e-mail though 

even if someone can just transport to Windsor (just as soon as you cross) my parents live there (and have experience with rabbits) as well as multiple friends (who also have experience with rabbits), and i can see about transport from there since i'm working on getting my parents to come up here soon any how.


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 21, 2010)

We just crossed the border with one and have it figured out) I will get back to you on the details)) YAYE!


----------



## AquaticRex (Nov 21, 2010)

ok no problem lol. i sent an e-mail so just waiting for a response ^_^


----------



## AquaticRex (Nov 23, 2010)

how long does it take roughly for a response?? just so i know when to check in roughly, since i work late and dont get home till late sometimes so i sometimes just go to bed


----------



## christinelea1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Didn't JanetQueen get bk to you yet? Let me email her, ok....The bunnies have now made their way to NewHampshore!!Safe and sound(thank you God)

Did you try emailing Janet???


----------



## AquaticRex (Nov 24, 2010)

yea i did, i msged asking about them and still haven't gotten any response


----------



## luchea (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Jessa, I am the person who has the 5 rescued rabbits from Maryland US. Christine from Critter Cafe in Michigan just forwarded me this link. Could you please email me at [email protected] so that we can discuss the rabbits. Thanks so much. I havn't seen any other messages. I forgot completely that I was on "Rabbits On Line" maybe a year or so ago.
thanks, Janet


----------

